# Suicide Watch



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

I'm officially on. 

If I randomly stop posting for any length of time, someone might want to send the powers that be to my uptown apartment in search of a corpse. The rollercoaster ride that is Dallas sports teams has taken it's toll and for the life of me I can't think of a single reason to watch another game outside of college basketball. 

<---- ME


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

:lol:

It's a good reality check for something to go drastically wrong in our world of virtual reality. Then check your stocks or paycheck or the weather, and see if the fact your team sucks effects anything around you.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

It's ironic that I purchased a nice piece just before this season started.

Coincidence? :eek8:


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

:lol:

Nice one guys. I've just started fishing again, so I am quite worry free.

I spent most of Sunday on the lake so I didn't have to watch the Spurs game. :biggrin:


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

Im still rooting for the miracle ping pong ball! we would be like the Spurs when they got Timmay.


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

Come on man, it's not that bad. This is still a good team. We were that desperate when we lost Yao for the rest of the season. It's a big blow for the Mavs I agree, but it can't be that bad of a situation that your world has ended.


----------



## thaKEAF (Mar 8, 2004)




----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Ninjatune said:


> The rollercoaster ride that is Dallas sports teams has taken it's toll and for the life of me I can't think of a single reason to watch another game outside of college basketball.


Miami sports. Want to trade?


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

NewAgeBaller said:


> Miami sports. Want to trade?


Can we compare (ping pong) balls? :raised_ey


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Come on, people. You have it much better than I do.

I still have tickets that I paid for but don't want to use!


----------



## Vivaldi (Nov 12, 2006)

xray said:


> Can we compare (ping pong) balls? :raised_ey


That's probably the only thing that has kept me from killing myself for the last couple of months.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> Come on, people. You have it much better than I do.
> 
> I still have tickets that I paid for but don't want to use!


Give 'em to charity... tax write-off


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

NewAgeBaller said:


> Miami sports. Want to trade?


Well, although questionable and at our expense, you do have a nice Championship banner hanging in your rafters. 

Trust me, I was a Mavs fan through the 90's, I know it gets much much worse than this. But piling up the Mavs disappearing acts throughout the last few years, with the frustration of every other Dallas sports franchise doing the EXACT same thing, it's almost enough for me to wave the white flag. BUT, knowing my Dallas sports teams like I do, this is what will happen with the Mavs. They are going to bond together these last few weeks and somehow string together a nice run of wins to secure a solid playoff spot and re-gain all of the fans hope and support............

And I think we all know what happens after that. 

KABOOM.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

Ninjatune said:


> They are going to bond together these last few weeks and somehow string together a nice run of wins to secure a solid playoff spot and re-gain all of the fans hope and support............
> 
> And I think we all know what happens after that.
> 
> KABOOM.


Kevin Sherrington:



> You could argue that it won't make any difference if they do, given how poorly they've played lately. I'd counter that you never know what might happen in the playoffs, especially with the West so tight.


link


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

hate to imagine that I've been waiting for the playoffs all season long, and now we might miss it.

Ain't that ironic?


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Yay.... gave away my tickets for tonight's game. Now I can go fishing without suffering through this agony.

:biggrin:


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> Yay.... gave away my tickets for tonight's game. Now I can go fishing without suffering through this agony.
> 
> :biggrin:


That's worse than selling in a down market! :rules:


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

xray said:


> That's worse than selling in a down market! :rules:


Hate to say it, but I am in fact SHORTING in a down market. :biggrin:


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

edwardcyh said:


> Yay.... gave away my tickets for tonight's game. Now I can go fishing without suffering through this agony.
> 
> :biggrin:


the next tickets you give away, Ill be more then willing to meet you anywhere in DFW(emphasis on the D) to get em!!!:whistling:


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Ninjatune said:


> Well, although questionable and at our expense, you do have a nice Championship banner hanging in your rafters.


Thats why I'm asking now :biggrin:

Can't believe you guys might miss the playoffs though.. damnn..


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

NewAgeBaller said:


> Thats why I'm asking now :biggrin:
> 
> Can't believe you guys might miss the playoffs though.. damnn..


I think it's a nice reality check for this franchise - I for one think the star shouldn't be Dirk, and if they get hot without him and then fall flat when he comes back, then my voodoo doll really does work. :raised_ey


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

I agree that this Mavs team w/ Dirk as their go-to-guy most likely isn't gona win a championship anymore, but I can't see it being any other way. They're not trading Dirk, and they can't really bring in a big time player after aquiring Kidd..


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

I could sense such a thread coming, I would have probably done the same :curse:

Can someone please take the curse of this city ? Maybe it has something to do with bringing in questionnable character guys for the Cowboys and this is some kind of payback ? :angel:


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

As the Cowboys currently look into PacMan Jones..... The curse continues.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

Little risk = little reward, right?


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Ninjatune said:


> As the Cowboys currently look into PacMan Jones..... The curse continues.


I couldn't believe it when I heard it.

Now Dallas has some of the best trouble-makers:

T.O.
Tank Johnson
Pacman

Bring in Randy Moss and Chad Johnson, and the party is on.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> I couldn't believe it when I heard it.
> 
> Now Dallas has some of the best trouble-makers:
> 
> ...


Romo to Moss AND Owens - that's sick. :eek8:


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

I thought Moss already signed with the Patriots?


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

t1no said:


> I thought Moss already signed with the Patriots?


I was speaking hypothetically - he did get a $27M deal.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

it's still not too late to get Chad Johnson though. :lol:


----------



## Jet (Jul 1, 2005)

My heart hurts :heart::heart:

I MISS DEVIN!! He's the only point guard for me. :sigh::heart:

I thought the Kidd trade was a good acquisition at the time, but I've started to doubt... He can still prove me wrong, but.... It might take a while.


----------



## TiMVP2 (Jun 19, 2003)

Go Cowboys!


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

FreshCo said:


> Go Cowboys!


Go Away!


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

Jet said:


> My heart hurts :heart::heart:
> 
> I MISS DEVIN!! He's the only point guard for me. :sigh::heart:


I'm sorry Jet, but it's better to have loved & lost...:meditate:


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

xray said:


> I'm sorry Jet, but it's better to have loved & lost...:meditate:


:lol:

Way to teach them young 'uns....


----------



## Jet (Jul 1, 2005)

Maybe I should just turn to a Nets fan... The East isn't as heartbreaking as the West... but then what am I supposed to do with all my Mavs apparel... I guess I'm gonna stay a Mavs fan. :whoknows:


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

Jet said:


> Maybe I should just turn to a Nets fan... The East isn't as heartbreaking as the West... but then what am I supposed to do with all my Mavs apparel... I guess I'm gonna stay a Mavs fan. :whoknows:


Rule#1. Being a fan is different than being in love. 
Rule#2. See rule #1


----------



## Jet (Jul 1, 2005)

Rule #3. For women sports fans it's different.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Rule #4: Looks do matter for women.


----------



## Jet (Jul 1, 2005)

Rule #5: They matter for men too. I have a 6 category system for judging how a man looks


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

Rule #6. Only invest emotion in the things you have control of.


----------



## Jet (Jul 1, 2005)

Rule #7. Forgive but never forget.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Rule #8. Apply Rule #5 only if Rule #4 can be enforced. Else, see Rule #9.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Rule #9. Don't be a Mavs fan.


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

Jet said:


> Maybe I should just turn to a Nets fan... The East isn't as heartbreaking as the West... but then what am I supposed to do with all my Mavs apparel... I guess I'm gonna stay a Mavs fan. :whoknows:



lol dont you dare!


----------



## Jet (Jul 1, 2005)

Don't stay a Mavs fan or don't turn to a Nets fan, because either way, it sounds appealing.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

:rofl:

i dont meant to sound insensitive guys (i know what injuries can do to your team) but that is the funniest avatar ive ever seen.


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

It's a true representation.


----------



## Jet (Jul 1, 2005)

CubanLaker said:


> :rofl:
> 
> i dont meant to sound insensitive guys (i know what injuries can do to your team) but that is the funniest avatar ive ever seen.


You don't have to sound insensitive... It's what we're all feeling. I think it's more there for.. "Comic Relief" if you will.


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

Jet said:


> You don't have to sound insensitive... It's what we're all feeling. I think it's more there for.. "Comic Relief" if you will.


speak for yourself


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

All of this drama - and failure - reminds me that my life isn't so bad.

:thinking:


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

I had a great weekend. It's amazing what happens when you don't watch any Mav games.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Ninjatune said:


> I had a great weekend. It's amazing what happens when you don't watch any Mav games.


:lol:

Ain't that the truth. I spend quite a bit of time fishing, so my weekend was great as well.


----------



## Jet (Jul 1, 2005)

Did you catch some bass?


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Jet said:


> Did you catch some bass?


:lol: nice one...

I actually caught mostly crappie at Lake Lavon.

Man... now I want a boat.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> :lol: nice one...
> 
> I actually caught mostly crappie at Lake Lavon.
> 
> Man... now I want a boat.


Were the crappie crappy? :whistling:

I live less than a mile from Lewisville Lake, but owning a boat would be too much for me. :dead:


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

I wouldn't mind drowning in Lake Lewisville.


----------

